# Is this a real betta?



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I found this image online. Do you think it's real, or photoshop?


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

That's gotta be photo shop. The fish likely has blue iridescence which would have been stunning by itself! But any blue has been given the appropriate shade of pink whoever did it was thorough, and that's coming from a person who can spot artistic mistakes a mile away


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I didn't think it was real because of the color, but other than that it looks realistic, so I wasn't sure. Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You'd be amazed what PhotoShop, et. al., can do. I had a friend who edited a breed magazine who would only take actual, hardcopy show photos of dogs because of the manipulating that could be done.

The boy above reminds me of the "purple" Betta and all of the other impossible colors people try to sell. :frustrated:


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

If you look at the point where pink joins black there are a few whiteish scales in the black, they look off and the edges of the different pink gradients are too crisp like there's a line instead of fading into the other color


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

moodynarwhal said:


> I found this image online. Do you think it's real, or photoshop?




If you look at the outline of the metallic (pink) you can see a pink outline of where the artist used a selection tool or mask. 'Tis photoshopped.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

CaptByMoonlight said:


> If you look at the outline of the metallic (pink) you can see a pink outline of where the artist used a selection tool or mask. 'Tis photoshopped.


Yeah, defiantly photoshopped. Bettas just don't look like this.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The only photoshop here is that the copper color is changed to pink. There have been Betta's like this, showing only partial dragon scale.

Here are some other Betta's that actually are real and not photoshopped other than light balancing and some contrasting.
Many of these are partial dragonscales with only half of the scales being expressed. Often they are referred to as "Samurai" Betta coloration. Just a fancy term the sellers came up with.

























































AND! For your pleasure, the original of your photo:


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh wow! I really like the half and half coloring, good to know that was real!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Ooooooohhhhh man those fish are gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

I love the red black and gold one! Gorgeous!! 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

